# motorhome inspection



## Ann (Jul 16, 2003)

Okay, we've found a motorhome in Florida that we think we're interested in buying.  But I'd like to find a mechanic to check it out before we commit and I don't want him/her to be connected in any way with the dealer.  How do I find someone?


----------



## Gary B (Jul 16, 2003)

motorhome inspection

Hi Ann, welcome to the forum, I would look for a small indepentant rv service center, one that doesn't sell RV's only services them. That way they would know what to look for but have no agenda to sell you one.   :laugh:    :bleh:  :approve:


----------

